# sick after lamb



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been giving my dogs meaty bones a couple of times a week for their teeth. I probably should have started off on chicken but even though humans can get food poisoning off different meats,my mum is against raw chicken more than anything,so i got some beef bones from the butchers which didnt have hardly any meat on,one dog loved it and the other buried his but eventually ate it. Then we had pork ribs indoors,so they had a small one of them each,on two occasions and thoroughly enjoyed them,they seemed to enjoy getting the meat off the bones and were fine after. Then i went to my butchers and asked what sort of bones they have which have a bit more meat on,and for some reason,they seem to be very against me purchasing things for my dogs rather than for myself and he clearly stated that the things in the shop are for human consumption so they are very careful to strip the bones very clean off the bones,so they dont have much and if i wanted actual beef ribs,they would cost £10 for 5 ribs!!! Im new to buying meat from butchers,but i thought that was pretty extortionate. So the next best thing he could suggest would be lamb breast,which had a fair bit of meat on,that was more reasonably priced,so i took that. I only gave the dogs a small chunk of it,meat and bone as it was something new and they loved it. But 24 hours later,one of them was so sick,he chucked the whole lot back up,rotting meat,bones,the lot (my mum was not impressed! the smell is still lingering) but then he was fine,but again,the following day,he was sick again but it was alot of yellow bile. He was fine inbetween being sick,eating kibble,drinking,pooing,so i didnt feel like i had to be too concerned and he hasnt been sick since. The other dog had no problems atall. But now im worried about giving them anything else just incase it happens again but i was so impressed by what good it was doing for their teeth that i dont really want to give up. Could it just be that the lamb didnt agree with him??


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Too much lamb will make Dougie sick think its just one of those things.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

One of the reasons people normally start with chicken is that chicken bones can be digested the easiest by a dog not used to raw. The reason your dog may have thrown up could be due to the bone type and quantity rather than the type of meat. If it wasn't being digested quickly enough it could irritate the stomach and cause vomiting. As dogs get more used to raw feeding they digest bones better and vomiting caused by it becomes non-existent. In fact I can't remember when our dogs last vomited due to a meal contents.

I can understand your mum's attitude if you never have chicken but raw feeding and the hygiene requirements are identical for human and dog preparation. I normally use a 50/50 mix of distilled vinegar and water to wash down surfaces after food preparation and certainly wash hands, knives etc properly. Doesn't help your situation though 

The reason your butcher may stress the need for human consumption is the regulations for animal feeds are totally different to those used for food destined for human consumption. It's thought (not studied this so can't say for certain) that things like BSE several years back were caused by not feeding cows appropriately, in fact by animal by-products being contained in their feed. Regulations came in to prevent this but as far as butchers and dogs go I do not know the specifics. To me sounds like you need to find a more sympathetic butcher although not sure how practical this would be.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Goblin has explained some points well as usual 


But like Doodle, my Golden Retriever, established raw eater cannot have lamb. It makes her sick.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Goblin has explained some points well as usual
> 
> But like Doodle, my Golden Retriever, established raw eater cannot have lamb. It makes her sick.


I think it might be because lamb seems quite rich, to me anyway! Lamb has a fairly strong lamby smell even raw whereas other meats don't really smell of anything much (providing fresh that is)!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

DoodlesRule said:


> I think it might be because lamb seems quite rich, to me anyway! Lamb has a fairly strong lamby smell even raw whereas other meats don't really smell of anything much (providing fresh that is)!


uh huh I totally agree :yesnod: , it's also sooo fatty.
Lambs liver for example is just full of fat compared to chickens or pigs.

Note to self, feed more lamb to the skinny pup :lol:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It seems that it must have just been the lamb being too rich because i went to a continental butchers round the corner from where i work (i was very reluctant to try this place for some reason and kept putting it off!!) and got some beef ribs with a very small amount of meat on and he chomped away on it and was fine. 

I think the butchers i was going to was actually disgusted (rather than advising me on human and animal food consumption) that i would buy something from their shop for my dogs rather than for me!! I think they are a bit too snobby to be buying dog things from!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

zowie said:


> Thanks for the replies. It seems that it must have just been the lamb being too rich because i went to a continental butchers round the corner from where i work (i was very reluctant to try this place for some reason and kept putting it off!!) and got some beef ribs with a very small amount of meat on and he chomped away on it and was fine.
> 
> I think the butchers i was going to was actually disgusted (rather than advising me on human and animal food consumption) that i would buy something from their shop for my dogs rather than for me!! I think they are a bit too snobby to be buying dog things from!!


I've come across a couple of them in my time
Luckily most have been very helpful and friendly one even makes their own pet mince


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I've come across a couple of them in my time
> Luckily most have been very helpful and friendly one even makes their own pet mince


So its not uncommon for butchers to be a bit funny then?! We're very short on butchers round this way so i just assumed that being a bit of a rare shop,they would have been helpful. I need a butchers like yours!! although the butchers i did go to near work is a bit grotty,so i felt bad getting bones from there to expect my dogs to eat them when i wouldn't eat from there but its quite a busy place,they seem to sell an awful lot of goat,and the man in there didn't speak much English (at one point he thought i wanted bones from a dog with dog meat on!!) but we got by and he was ever so helpful in his own way so i won't mind going back for the odd bone.


----------

